# Folding bikes



## Nanana99 (9 Mar 2019)

Have been riding Tern Node D16 folding bike on rides 12-25 miles- and loving it! Just leave it in trunk... always ready for a ride...

But am considering getting a folding bike with full sizewheels for longer rides— debating between Tern Eclipse P20 and and Montague Navigator and Tern X22 (or maybe Montague FIT, but think I’ve ruled that one out)... 
Navigator has 35 mm tires maybe better for old canal trails and gravel than 28 mm Eclipse tires, but otherwise Eclipse better quality inother regards (and I know I like Tern)— of course $400+ price difference too... having trouble finding any Montagues to test ride, which might decide it for me— thoughts anyone?


----------



## Cycleops (9 Mar 2019)

Hello Nanana and welcome to the forum. Glad you're enjoying your Tern.
The 35mm tyres will give you a more comfortable ride if run at lower pressure but will still be able to handle off road stuff almost as well as narrower ones.
You need to seek out a seller for Montague.
I assume you are in the US?
There is a folding specialist in New York (NYCEwheels) but I don't know where else and I'm in the UK.
https://www.montaguebikes.com
In the meantime you can check out reviews on YouTube from NyceWheels;


View: https://youtu.be/0lITsxjAhMo



View: https://youtu.be/svX0aOTq37c


Remember these bikes are going to be much heavier than your Node so pulling them out of the trunk will require more heft.
Good luck.


----------



## 12boy (10 Mar 2019)

My neighbor has a montague paratrooper and it seems sturdy and well made. I would go with a bike that allowed a wide tire range as such a bike can have tires that can ride on smooth roads or dirt/gravel or even studded snow tires for icy times. Besides, 35 mm tires can absorb more bumps and be more comfortable on long rides than narrow tires pumped at hard. This one reason why touring bikes have wider tires .


----------



## Kell (11 Mar 2019)

Just a word about the way the Montague folds.

if you didn't already know, the front wheel has to be removed for the bike to fold. It's not the worst thing to have to do, but it is a pain if it's muddy and wet. While you're not in a hurry to fold yours by the sounds of it, I ruled one out as a commuter bike to replace my Dahon Matrix as someone else on my train had one and it took a long time to do, looked awkward to carry, and meant his hands or gloves got wet during the winter.

I'd also check to see if they're designed to be ridden 'off-road' at all. My old Dahon Matrix looked like a Mountain bike, but (IIRC) warranties were invalidated if you rode it off-road (not sure how they'd ever prove that, or what their definition of off-road is - would a canal tow path count?). The Montague would be better in that regard.

Also, I think the Tern is 24" wheels rather than 26". So not true full-sized wheels. Again, not a huge difference, but if you're worried about the difference between 28mm and 34mm, then arguably 24" and 26" could make as much of an impact.


----------



## icowden (13 Mar 2019)

If you want full size, you need the Tern Joe. I have a Joe and I like it. It has a fast fold and the handlebars can be whipped off and put on a side fitting for really compact travel. You can also swap out the pedals for folding pedals. It's not the lightest in the world though. Drawbacks in the UK are finding someone competent for service / repairs. The hinge is firm, and there are lots of gears. No suspension in the front fork which is annoying if you are off road, but it handles potholes etc really well. The schwalbe big bens do very well on river towpaths, but you might want more grippy tyres if you are doing a lot of mud.

As Kell said, the Montague (IMHO) is not really a folding bike as you have to take the wheel off, it's more of an assembly kit.


----------



## tds101 (14 Mar 2019)

Just an FYI: nycewheels, located in NYC, USA, has gone out of business. Do NOT order anything from their online store, as quite a few people have been having issues. Also, if you DO have anything that was purchased from them, be aware that you MAY have a problem when a warranty issue arises.

Now, I'd like to add that the Tern Node is a wonderful bike. I own the larger wheeled TernJoeP24, and I luv it! Folds decently, and I installed a rack & fenders on it for when I used to bike commute to work (I lived 50+ miles closer at the time). The Tern Joe just might be a better option for you. Montague bikes are excellent,...just NOT when it comes to commuting (folding/unfolding). Tern Joe @ThorUSA

My TernJoeP24,...


----------

